# Snow, Snow, Snow...



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Our little island is known for its mild climate. We are, after all, on a "Pacific Ocean island."
But right now, *it's snowing*! The forecast is for continuing snow, right through New Year's Day.

Off and on, we've been having snow since the middle of December, this year.
It hasn't been very deep, and it's been lasting only a couple of days, but it's snow.

I will be the first to admit that we are going through a period of climatic change.
(We are _always_ going through periods of climatic change.)
I will also admit that, right now, the general trend is a slow, gentle warming. It is a rebound from the last, recent, mini-ice-age (which seems to have peaked in around 1948).

But the fact that, here in this mild climate, the air temperature is below freezing, that it's snowing, and that the snow is sticking is a pretty sure rebuttal to the theory of human-driven "global warming."

But then, panic is what sells newspapers...or blogs.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We had some snow Christmas Eve afternoon, early evening, and then again on Christmas day. 

It was kind of cool, the timing and all that.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nationwide Live Doppler radar......
United States Doppler Weather Radar Map - AccuWeather.com


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Shame on you for using that bad 4 letter word


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Hah, we don't have no stinkin' snow and don't want no stinkin' snow. You can keep it up there where it belongs. Same goes for that yellow snow. As far as climactic warming goes, as long as my tomato plants can make it through January and February, I'm a happy camper. I hate having to throw a sheet over them with Christmas tree lights under that sheet. Pain in the tush. I'll have some nice large vine ripened tomatoes towards the end of February, early March while some of you guys are still worrying about snow, driving through slush, salty intersections, etc. Got some ripe Meyer lemons and oranges right now.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> Hah, we don't have no stinkin' snow and don't want no stinkin' snow. You can keep it up there where it belongs. Same goes for that yellow snow. As far as climactic warming goes, as long as my tomato plants can make it through January and February, I'm a happy camper. I hate having to throw a sheet over them with Christmas tree lights under that sheet. Pain in the tush. I'll have some nice large vine ripened tomatoes towards the end of February, early March while some of you guys are still worrying about snow, driving through slush, salty intersections, etc. Got some ripe Meyer lemons and oranges right now.


We know. We know.
We used to live in Southern California, which is like Florida with younger people. And mountains.

It's nice to live now where the seasons actually change.
It's also nice to live in a place where we don't have to worry about hurricanes and tornadoes happening by.
And where our home is a couple of hundred feet above sea-level.

Oh, and our market stocks several different kinds of lemons...


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Seasons change? Heard all about that. Good to bad to worse then back finally to good again. Lived in Minnesota for a few years and South Carolina. It was like banging your finger with a hammer, then stopping because it feels better. Just don't bang it. I don't have to go through the agony of cabin fever awaiting good weather to know winter stinks and spring/summer is nice. 

In Minnesota they'd explain how you'd appreciate spring and summer more because of going through "this," they'd say while pointing out at the snow, ice, cars which don't last long, having to fish though tiny holes, yellow and brown slushy snow, etc. They'd bank the fire and watch TV all day then pile on clothes to rush the market to stock up on withered little lemons, oranges, veggies and canned stuff. The sky was grey all day and the trees dead. Nothing in sight much alive. Even most of the birds were smart enough to get out of there in time. Bears would pack it up and hide. Cows would hide in barns and eat dead grass. Lakes and streams would stop moving. Pretty depressing overall, but I don't want everyone filling up our state so I hope they stay right where they are and learn to love those "seasons." If they keep filling up Florida, I'd have to move to South Texas on the Gulf, another pretty nice place to live. :smt033


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

The only thing bad about living north of the 49th is your outdoor shooting range is just too outdoor. You learn to adapt though and as long as the temp is close to freezing you can still enjoy an outing. One thing about snow is it will never flood your basement. Put another log on the fire. We are already 2 weeks past the shortest daylight day of the year and I can already tell the sun is getting higher in the sky.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Argon18smith said:


> ...We are already 2 weeks past the shortest daylight day of the year and I can already tell the sun is getting higher in the sky.


Our son is getting high, too.
But he doesn't use Canadian weed. He prefers Scotch.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

but I don't want everyone filling up our state 

I spent a lifetime in Florida one week!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

tony pasley said:


> but I don't want everyone filling up our state
> 
> I spent a lifetime in Florida one week!


heheh, you're not one of those folks we call Halfbacks, are you? I used to have a summer home in the mountains of North Carolina and first heard the term "Halfback" there, referring to people who moved from up north to Florida and found it too warm then moved half way back, now living in North Carolina. I occasionally hear the term here nowadays. We have Snowbirds and Halfbacks. ;-)


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

This photo is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Somehow, you put the photo in upside-down.
Have you moved to Australia?

Break out the cross-country skis!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

We have a bit of snow here, as is normal in early January. This pic was taken 98 feet above my deck with my Phantom 3 drone. I hope it turns out since it is my first try.

GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

goldwing said:


> We have a bit of snow here, as is normal in early January. This pic was taken 98 feet above my deck with my Phantom 3 drone. I hope it turns out since it is my first try.GW


Nice drone pic..............


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

It was upside-up when I took the photo and it was upside-up when I attached it but then it did a flip. I have seen other photos flipped also. I'm sure practise will make perfect.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I have a Phantom 2 and I find the videos and photos to be excellent. I would like to fly it down our rifle range (without the snow), record it and then post it on our gun clubs website.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

No I am not a halfback I moved to North Carolina because of a blonde but originally from West Texas


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Sometimes a computer will flip an upside down image and sometimes it won't. Depends on the application, but someone else's computer probably will not if you load it to the Web incorrectly. Best to load an image into an image editor. Google has a free one and there are plenty of others which probably came with your computer. You don't need Photoshop, which I like. Once you've got it in your editor, rotate it correctly and size it for where ever you're going to put it. Then give it a name you can remember and save it to a place you can remember. Something like glock19.jpg stored in your Picture folder, that is if the image is of a Glock 19. LOL

Properly editing a photo prior to display is a bit like cleaning up bad spelling on your resume prior to sending it out. It's like putting on clean clothes and taking a shower prior to going to a meeting. Well, maybe that's over the top, but you get what I'm saying. It's just a good idea to learn how to edit your photographs. It's also cheap or free and very easy to learn. It's also a lot of fun. Don't you hate getting an email from a family member where they've inserted huge 16 megapixel photographs directly from the camera to the email and they are so large, you can only see little Johnny's ear? Achhh!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

tony pasley said:


> No I am not a halfback I moved to North Carolina because of a blonde but originally from West Texas


You know. I love both areas. The western half of NC, especially Asheville West and North is beautiful, especially up the Parkway from Maggie Valley to Boone. My family had a summer place in Boone for many years. West Texas is God's Country.

Clyde is a beautiful area. My best friend has a place not far in Maggie Valley, an uncle lives in Waynesville and my brother has a place in Franklin. I lived in Anderson SC for around 12 years. Many years back, my grandfather had a cabin in Waynesville. They used to have a rodeo there and I remember a farmer who sold huge beefsteak tomatoes you could eat in the stands. I'd sit there wanting to be a rodeo calf roper. Such is life. 

Used to go to some field trials up your way too. I had some Tennessee Walkers along with a few pointer (actually English Setters for anyone really interested) pups I used to run.. or they used to run while I rode the Walkers.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Ok, Craigh. I have run my I-pad pictures through a photo editor - here goes.









This picture is after 6 more inches of snow.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Argon18smith said:


> Ok, Craigh. I have run my I-pad pictures through a photo editor - here goes.
> This picture is after 6 more inches of snow.


Nice job. Here's around 20 minutes from my front door right before Christmas a couple of years ago. I didn't get any this year.


----------

